# Don't want to give up music that makes me very depressed



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I am really depressed. My question is I listen to music, which I love, but I think its making the situation worse, making me more depressed? I am not sure whats going on. Does anybody else have this problem? And what do you do about it. :rain


----------



## vincentgallo4president (May 13, 2006)

I am struggling with this very problem. I am contemplating selling most, if not, all of my "negative music", mostly hip hop and sad dreary stuff like the Smiths.

I have been finding myself in a better mood when I listen to more positive music instead of the negative, self-defeating type I usually listen to. I'm sure some people can pull of listening to negative music and be positive, but I believe I can't pull it off.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

That's a double edged sword for me. I tend to use music that depresses me to give me a reason to cry, hence, giving me an emotional outlet. Doing that too much isn't good either  

kingJulien, if you think that the music that you're listening to is making your depression worse, then maybe making the effort to set that music aside and try listening to more upbeat stuff might be in order.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

vincentgallo4president said:


> I am struggling with this very problem. I am contemplating selling most, if not, all of my "negative music", mostly hip hop and sad dreary stuff like the Smiths.
> 
> I have been finding myself in a better mood when I listen to more positive music instead of the negative, self-defeating type I usually listen to. I'm sure some people can pull of listening to negative music and be positive, but I believe I can't pull it off.


I might have to do the same thing, but it will be hard to do. Thats interesting cause The Smiths is one of the groups I listen to, but I dont think I will have to give them up. man its going to be tough, but I think your right, I don't think I can pull it off either.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

leppardess said:


> That's a double edged sword for me. I tend to use music that depresses me to give me a reason to cry, hence, giving me an emotional outlet. Doing that too much isn't good either
> 
> kingJulien, if you think that the music that you're listening to is making your depression worse, then maybe making the effort to set that music aside and try listening to more upbeat stuff might be in order.


me too. and that is prob a good idea, I should know better.
thanks for the replies


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Life is hard enough as it is. Why give up something you enjoy?


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

maybe do 1 sad song, 1 happy song
(not that I think I get particulary sad of listening to sad music)

that's the way I listen to music anyway


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I have some songs that i listen to that are sort of depressing to me. One example is Shriekback's 'This Big Hush', and if you listen to it, you'll probably know what i mean, it's just one of those moody songs it's not exactly uplifting, but it's a beautiful song, it's just kind of sad, hard to explain, but it is a song off of the movie 'manhunter' which also influences a more somber mood.


----------



## long_way_home (May 10, 2006)

I like to listen to a lot of depressing music too...
if it's making you more depressed it might help you to set it aside, but don't think that you're abandoning it because eventually you'll come back around to it but maybe it won't make you as depressed later on.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

leppardess said:


> I tend to use music that depresses me to give me a reason to cry, hence, giving me an emotional outlet.


 :ditto


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I listen to The Smiths and other "melancholy" bands as well. In most cases, I think it's the person's natural disposition toward shyness/anxiety/depression that leads them to these groups, and not the other way around.


----------



## Drae (Apr 24, 2006)

Lately I've been avoiding depressing songs like this, but it is nice every once in awhile. I listen to them so I can have something I can to relate to.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ColdFury said:


> Life is hard enough as it is. Why give up something you enjoy?


I know. exactly. but it made me really depressed, it took me too far.
I def dont want to give it up.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

srschirm said:


> I listen to The Smiths and other "melancholy" bands as well. In most cases, I think it's the person's natural disposition toward shyness/anxiety/depression that leads them to these groups, and not the other way around.


 :agree


----------



## jerseylemon (May 24, 2006)

leppardess said:


> I tend to use music that depresses me to give me a reason to cry, hence, giving me an emotional outlet.


 :agree


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I, too use music as an emotional outlet, my favorites are 'This Big Hush' and 'Loved by the Sun' (Legend Soundtrack). Music is a big part of why i still want to be, actually. One of my favorite things of all time.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Melusine:



> Music is a big part of why i still want to be, actually. One of my favorite things of all time.


me too.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I like listening to sad songs occasionally. You don't have to give it up completely, but you could try laying off the depressing music for a short while just to see if it helps.

Another option is listening to songs that put some beauty in depression.

I like songs like "Rainy Days and Mondays" by The Carpenters. The song has some sad lyrics which validate my depressed mood, but on the other hand, the song is so beautiful that it ends up putting me in a good mood.

A similar song is "Every Time it Rains" by Ace of Base. The lyrics are very sad, but the music is so nice that I feel good listening to it.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

I would wither and die without music. I am listening to something just about all the time. I enjoy listening to some depressing music occasionally. I couldn't imagine giving it up. I have kind of a strange emotional attachment to certain songs and I can't imagine not being able to listen to them.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Ultimately people listen to music suited for the mood they're in, not the mood they want to be in.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

I was just thinking about this very thing the past couple of days. Music used to be my last escape from my depression/loneliness. These days I just end up getting more depressed so I've turned off my radio and pretty much gave up on my ipod. It doesn't seem to matter what kind of music it is, it pretty much all brings me down now.


----------



## shefeltlikehell (Nov 25, 2005)

I like that kind of music because I know that the songwriter knows exactly what I am feeling. They went through the same thing, and I'm not alone. That's what keeps me listening to it. I enjoy songs with lyrics that can bring out my feelings. Lyrics that really mean something to me.


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

I love to listen to Joni Mitchell. A lot of people say that listening to her music is depressing, but i feel the opposite. Her honesty and the way she bears her soul to the music is so uplifting to me. Whenever i am in a bad mood, i put on some joni, and it makes me feel a lot better. i guess it is different with other bands like elliott smith or the concretes though. they do make me feel depressed.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I like to listen to country. Now _that's_ depressing.


----------



## BlackLion (Apr 19, 2006)

Country can indeed be depressing, but I tell you...my dark ambient (do a search on it for those that are curious) collection definitely tops it. In some of my darkest days I use to just go to sleep at night listening to the somber droning sounds and eventually I was able to channel away all of my dark feelings through these songs. It became sort of therapeutic to me...being able to channel those feelings out and run with them in a meditative sense. Other than that though, I generally would say that it really depends on how you feel at the moment. If you think that getting rid of the music and replacing it with some happier tunes will do you good then by all means do it. I, would say though that make sure you have something to replace it with, otherwise you won't be filling that emotional void that creeps up


----------



## E Nuff Trubl (Aug 25, 2013)

*the right one?*



Melusine said:


> I, too use music as an emotional outlet, my favorites are 'This Big Hush' and 'Loved by the Sun' (Legend Soundtrack). Music is a big part of why i still want to be, actually. One of my favorite things of all time.


I looked up 'Loved by the Sun' and found it is by Tangerine Dream. Is that the one?


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

It's a release for me, and sometimes an escape.

*Type O Negative* has been one of my favorites to just lose my self in the emotional depth of despair and sadness.. i love those dark, hallowing gothic/vampiric melodies, there's a depth that other music doesn't quite reach which i find appealing..

Other music is dark ambient that i will just zone out to with headphones.

Perhaps it does perpetuate my depression, but life is all about ups and downs, it's impossible to be happy all the time.. and i usually denote the music to how i feel at the time..


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah I have this problem with listening to Alice in Chains alot....and Saint Vitus's first album


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

also I used to listen to a bunch of sludge/doom metal bands..


----------



## newgame (Aug 21, 2013)

I have the same exact problem.. but I really don't want to give them up.. Other than that, music really makes me feel more alive in this world..


----------

